Ask HN: What's the best book on leadership you know of? - ryanmccullagh
======
tixocloud
I have many but here are two that I have read recently and found valuable:

\- The Essential Marcus Aurelius ([https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Aurelius-
Tarcher-Cornerston...](https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Aurelius-Tarcher-
Cornerstone-Editions/dp/1585426172/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8))

\- Leading by Alex Ferguson ([https://www.amazon.ca/Leading-Alex-
Ferguson/dp/1473621178](https://www.amazon.ca/Leading-Alex-
Ferguson/dp/1473621178))

I admire the fact that this man has been able to recreate success with
different teams and all kinds of personalities for close to 3 decades.

------
baron816
The best one I know of? I'm not sure I'm the one to ask, but I think the
advice in 'Smarter, Faster, Better' by Charles Duhigg makes a lot of sense.
The book is about much more than leadership, and he tries to a least be
somewhat scientific about what he talks about. The gist of what he says about
leadership is that the best thing a leader can do is set the example of
listening to the people his team, and make sure everyone has an opportunity to
share their ideas. Just setting that example will encourage the team to listen
to each other and work hard to come up with ideas, share ideas, and try to
extract ideas from everyone else.

------
sol2k
I'd recommend "Extreme Ownership" by Jocko Willink. Yes, it's heavy on the
military tone, the guy is a Navy SEAL. But I found the advice in the book most
applicable in my role as a leader and manager.

------
SirLJ
Read the Asian Saga by James Clavell to get inspired...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga)

------
ruairidhwm
Serve to Lead

------
wismacibanteng
<a href="[https://www.finansialku.com/apa-itu-npwp-
pribadi/">syarat](https://www.finansialku.com/apa-itu-npwp-pribadi/">syarat)
membuat NPWP</a>

